# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  HI all :)

## hunter007

hi guys/gals i,m martin and i,m a fisherman  :Wink:

----------


## Nemo

ohh  :lol:  hi hunter welcome to fishkeeping
enjoy ya stay  :Wink:

----------


## berley

hello martin nice to see you over here  :Smile:

----------


## notanotherone

hunter who told you you were a fisherman  :lol:  dont you have to catch fish to be in that category  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

> hunter who told you you were a fisherman  dont you have to catch fish to be in that category


a crackin joke by nao........ :Smile:

----------

